# The Omskivar vs Whirlpool



## Superbird (Feb 26, 2015)

[size=+2]*The Omskivar vs Whirlpool*[/size]



			
				The Arena said:
			
		

> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> ...


*The Omskivar's active squad*

 Jane Leaves - Grovyle () <Overgrow> @  [EXP: ••]
 Hephaestus - Torkoal () <White Smoke> @ 
 Buzzcomb - Vespiquen () <Pressure> @  [EXP: ••••]
 Whoopi - Panpour () <Gluttony> @ 
 Rerun - Elekid () <Static> @ 
 Drogon - Tyrunt () <Strong Jaw> @ 
 Marilyn - Gothita () <Competitive>
 Fletcher - Sentret () <Keen Eye>
 Dandy - Swirlix () <Sweet Veil> @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Grognak - Cubone () <Rock Head>


*Whirlpool's active squad*

 Whirr - Klang <Plus> @  [EXP: ••••]
 Firelily - Larvesta () <Flame Body> @  [EXP: ••••]
 Axetooth - Axew () <Mold Breaker> 
 Drake - Trapinch () <Hyper Cutter> @ 
 Starhorn - Ralts () <Synchronize>
 Snowfur  Swinub () <Snow Cloak> [EXP: •]
 Fern - Treecko () <Overgrow> [EXP: •]
 Thunderstitch - Mareep () <Static>
 Shellcrown - Slowpoke () <Own Tempo> @ 
 Cinderbeak - Fletchling () <Gale Wings> @ 

To start the battle...
~The Omskivar sends out
~Whirlpool sends out and issues commands
~The Omskivar issues commands
~Round 1


----------



## Superbird (Mar 4, 2015)

DQ warning for *The Omskivar*. You have ~48 hours.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 10, 2015)

And another one, now that you're back from the absence, as noted on the Absence Sheet.

*DQ Warning for The Omskivar. You have 48 hours.*


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

Crap sorry!  I'll kick it off with Fletcher


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 12, 2015)

Thunderstitch, you're up! *Cotton Spore* to slow him down, then hit him hard with an *Electro Ball*! Finish with *Thunderbolt*. If Fletcher Protects/Detects the first action, *Agility* instead. If he Protects/Detects the other two actions, jazz it up with *Electric Terrain*. If he has clones, dispel them with *Discharge*.

*Cotton Spore/Agility ~ Electro Ball/Electric Terrain/Discharge ~ Thunderbolt/Electric Terrain/Discharge*


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 13, 2015)

You're already slower than she is Fletchie, so why don't you just tank that Cotton Spore and use *Amnesia*.  After that, just *Hyper Voice* away; if you're paralyzed on the last action, use *Facade*.  If you can't remember how to use a move because of Amnesia, use *Body Slam*.

*Amnesia~Hyper Voice/Body Slam~Hyper Voice/Facade/Body Slam*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 17, 2015)

It was a dark and stormy night. A perfect night for a pokémon battle, by Asber’s standards, because let’s face it, who battles in a _normal_ arena any more?

The inexplicable rain - made of water and not ink, for some equally inexplicable reason - poured down upon two trainers, who stepped up to opposite sides of a large platform. What was beyond the platform wasn’t quite able to be made out, but it wouldn’t be relevant, anyway. A third figure appeared in the middle of the arena, also, his hand gently grasping the head of a Xatu, which he quickly recalled as he opened an umbrella and strode to the edge of the arena between the two battlers.

And the pokémon were sent out in flashes of light that illuminated the dim interior of the typewriter - on one side, a fluffy brown mammal, with a very round body and adorable beady eyes, sitting on its tail, and on the other side a more fluffy yellow sheep pokémon with a blue head, which barely even seemed to notice the rain as it glanced curiously about. Without further delay, the referee pulled out fluorescent yellow flags, one for each arm, and began the battle.

*Round 1*

The Omskivar

Fletcher - Sentret ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Condition:* Noticing how fluffy his opponent is.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Amnesia~Hyper Voice/Body Slam~Hyper Voice/Facade/Body Slam

*Whirlpool*

Thunderstich - Mareep ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Static
*Condition:* More curious about the arena than her opponent.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Cotton Spore/Agility ~ Electro Ball/Electric Terrain/Discharge ~ Thunderbolt/Electric Terrain/Discharge​
The Mareep was the first to act as the referee’s flags descended, though neither pokémon was that fast. With a sharp cry, the sheep pokémon lurched forward, and tiny spores of fur began to detach themselves from its body and floated through the rain, unhindered, towards Fletcher. The Sentret, though he saw the attack, chose to ignore his opponent’s action and instead closed his eyes and emptied his mind. Free of cares of the world, he felt like his energy was more balanced and in tune, and better-equipped for the rest of the battle. The cotton spores finally reached him as he opened his eyes, though, and began to stick to his furry body, expanding several-fold as they attached to his fur. Before long, Fletcher’s fur was the same yellowish color as his opponent’s, and considerably more fluffy and movement-restricting.

But Thunderstitch wasn’t satisfied with just that - why not throw some sparks into that extra layer of fur? With that in mind, she began to run straight forward, quickly generating a translucent glowing orb of electricity, and with a short hop she flung it towards her opponent. The ball hit Fletcher cleanly, but it seemed to do less damage than it should have done. Fletcher retaliated by taking a deep breath for what seemed like almost ten full seconds, and then letting out an enormous yell. Thunderstitch and her trainer immediately recoiled in pain from the sheer volume of the shout - Thunderstitch was even thrown backwards a couple of meters.

And now, it was a true fight. As part of her retaliation for that horrible noise, Thunderstitch’s fluffy fur began to crackle sharply with static electricity. The Mareep let out a shrill cry and raised its head in the air, and then released several bolts of lightning, which travelled in a relatively straight line towards Fletcher faster than anyone could see. Once again, the Sentret grimaced in pain, but the impact seemed to be softened somehow, through no external force. And once again, Fletcher released a terribly painful sound wave that rattled his opponent’s ear drums. As the referee signaled the end of the round, the Sentret was rather satisfied with his looser grip on reality - it seemed to be working rather well for him.

But just as the round came to an end, the giant typewriter roared to life, and huge blocks of metal began to move too quickly to avoid - several of them almost, but not quite, hit the battlers, leaving Fletcher curious and Thunderstick rather shaken. The rain suddenly disappeared, and the letters began to compose a quote from Shakespeare’s _Macbeth_: “Fair is foul, and foul is fair.” And somehow, something about the arena seemed different from before, in a way neither battler could place. 

*End of Round 1*

The Omskivar

Fletcher - Sentret ()
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 88%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Condition:* Enjoying it so far, especially with the rain letting up.
*Status:* Special Defense +2. Speed -2. Movement mildly impaired. Has forgotten Sleep Talk
*Commands:* Amnesia ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice

*Whirlpool*

Thunderstich - Mareep ()
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 89%
*Ability:* Static
*Condition:* Slightly worried about getting hit by the arena.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Cotton Spore ~ Electro Ball ~ Thunderbolt​
Referee Notes
~Fletcher forgot Sleep Talk from Amnesia.
~Electro Ball had 120 base power (Fletcher’s speed: 20/2=10, Thunderstitch’s speed: 35)
~Since Sentret has such a low speed, I decided to do speed modification the way the games do it, multiplicatively.
~Even though Fletcher didn’t move, neither he nor Thunderstitch got hit by the typewriter this round.
~The typewriter typed “Fair is foul, and foul is fair.” Clearly, all things are opposite what they seem - Round 2 will use the Inverse Battle type chart instead of the normal one.
~The Omskivar commands first next round.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 19, 2015)

Charge out there and hit her with an *Iron Tail*, keep it up but switch to *Thunder Punch* on the third action.  If there's a Reflect in place, or you physically couldn't reach your target (barring a Substitute), use *Charge Beam* on the first action, otherwise *Thunderbolt*.  If she uses Protect, use *Curse*.

*Iron Tail/Charge Beam/Curse~Iron Tail/Thunderbolt/Curse~Thunder Punch/Thunderbolt/Curse*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 26, 2015)

Late DQ warning for *Whirlpool.* I'll give you 48 hours.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 28, 2015)

As unfortunate as it is, *Whirlpool is disqualified*. Prizes should be handled by the database.


----------

